# steelhead-iquette



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i was down at the rocky today with my two-handed rod working on my skagit casting and some guy came down right across the river from me and dropped his float in and let it drift... no more than 10 seconds before he stepped in the river i had made a cast right to where he was standing to start my swing, i could have hit him with my next cast if i wanted... i left instead. i don't know if this was a new guy or just a jerk, but it really bothered me. i wish common courtesy was more common.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

I know what you mean I have seen it happen a lot on the chagrin river. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

I fished the chagrin last week and had an older guy walk up to me and asked if he could share the hole....I said yes of course....because he was willing to ask and not just jump in.....I've learned when people are rude to you.....be rude back.....or just look un-friendly.....


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Igantmike. I am with you 100 percent. If I'm in a hole and someone asks to fish it's fine. It's usually nice to meet new people and talk fishing on the river. I can't stand it when people just drop in right on top of you. Have the courtesy to ask. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Ha - steelhead-iquette...you might have better luck running into a sasquatch first! 

Seriously it seems like there are 2 extremes - either people are very pleasant, helpful and courteous....or they are A-holes. All the people I encountered fishing RR this weekend were cool.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I learned that when using methods that require lots of stream space such as swingin' or centerpinning; you have to demonstrate much more patience than the norm. The steelhead craze is spreading and you will run into more ignorance than you could imagine....try spending some time in PA. 

All you can do is what you can control for yourself and you did the right thing by moving on and finding some more space with the method you were using. Its all just part of the game and ultimately your choices will be the key, not the choices others' make.


----------



## Mstash (Nov 28, 2012)

It's not just Steel fishing. It's everywhere. Bass trout. You can just try to teach people what to do. Most will get it. Some won't and never will.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

On the Rock, if you're fishing Rocky bridge ford spring damn rock riffle pool, there is no such thing as etiquette. It's one of the few places in Ohio I see guys fish across from one another. Also if there is a pinner in the area, he has free roam of the next mile downstream of him.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I usually just keep on fishin that same place and act like they arent even there. If my line goes over theirs so be it. I really dont care anymore. I've actually been landing a fish before and as im backing up to the shore right behind me, had someone wade over and start fishin right in the spot I just hooked my fish where I was standing in the river. I mean wth . And thats happened more than once. So I just waded back out stood with my elbow about rubbing theirs and started fishin again like they werent even there. first guy got the idea real quick and left next guy had a few words and then left. Is main reason why I dont like fishing the rivers anymore and do it from my boat, alot less headaches.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

2 0z head shot 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I fish far away from people even if that means a bit of a hike across the river and into the woods. The spots I fish on the rock have gave me fish with none of the bs from others. I found out real fast if you want to be free from others ignorance you gotta go where they wont be.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> Also if there is a pinner in the area, he has free roam of the next mile downstream of him.


Exactly right ...therefore you have two choices when you see one coming along...

1. Either move on and find a new place to fish
2. Or Stay and be completely schooled


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I had a Guy yesterday do the same
We were fishing the lower chagrin 4of us bobber fishing when a foreigner walks in the middle and plops down 2 tight line rods for.eggs on the bottom ..how are we gonna get any kind of drift when he's for two lines on the bottom. My buddy said nicely that we were gonna tangle our stuff if he fished their so if he wanted he could fish on the corner and my buddy would move down. Well needless to say my buddy got an ear full saying... I never got told how to fish... and what new rule is this... my buddy just loved it and was laughing inside ... the foreigner moved and we all laughed ....good times

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't mind sharing with others if they are courteous. My problem the past couple of years is the GUIDES! They act like they own the river, and fish 2-4 others right on top of you. If you fish by me and are not kind enough to ask, I will snag your first cast and rip the pole from your hands, that usually gets them to move on, LOL! Pocket rocks work too...Will be standing at my favorite hole this morning before sunrise, GOOD LUCK to all you courteous fisherman, the those guides, take that money and buy some decency.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Early this fall on the rock by the marina, I hooked into a steel. Fought it and it broke off. I reel in and bait up. Without looking around, I cast out. Out of the corner of my eye seen a guy no less than 10' to my left with his bobber floating right in front of me. I literally had to stop my line going out mid cast! I let him have a earful and he got the message. What did he do? Went down river and pulled the same thing on the next guy with same results. He then deceides to fish between us( maybe only 50' between us) and fish on his cell phone loudly speaking his language(foreign) for the remainder of his time. That was the last time I fished public land for steel. Took a bit but found several private land areas where only people I see are the land owners asking how I'm doing and asking if I want coffee y'all can have your public fishing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

It's not all bad on the Rock. I was fishing my pool yesterday for about 10 mins. when another angler approached. He politely asked if I wouldn't mind sharing my stretch. No problem I said. We were 25ft. apart. He landed the first one and I followed about 20mins. later. We traded some tips and had a good time. :G


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey that was me! Wish I could have stayed- do any better after I left?


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

"I will snag your first cast and rip the pole from your hands"


maple city basser sounds like a real hulk hogan! eeks!!


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mstash said:


> It's not just Steel fishing. It's everywhere. Bass trout. You can just try to teach people what to do. Most will get it. Some won't and never will.


Yea it drives me crazy......and it doesnt matter if your in a boat or on land you cant get away from idiots.....i fish at cj alot and we fish on the back of the lake where most people stay away from and we still run into idiots....i actually had a guy start shooting a .22 rifle behind me while i was fishing...who does that????? i have also had people carp fishing with bows walking the banks trip over my poles tangle in my line etc.....i try to just smile and move on....but in the back of my head im just hoping a big snapper or snake gets them....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

rockriv said:


> "I will snag your first cast and rip the pole from your hands"
> 
> 
> maple city basser sounds like a real hulk hogan! eeks!!


im getting the feeling he dont like guides..... LOL


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems as though he does't like guides. He's probably a really great fisherman and never needed any help or guidance.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's the problem nobody cares anymore I wasn't raised like that if someone is fishing in one of my favorite spots I say hi any luck and go to the next spot its that easy but people are rude and stupid nowadays it sucks but its how it is good luck guys 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

